# Best and worst brand locomotives, pros and cons



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

I really want to know the best and worst maker of locomotives, preferably diesel, pros and cons. I heard atlas and kato are good but expensive, life like is not as good but a lot less expensive. I have an atlas and it runs so smoothly, especially at slow speed. I just won a life like on ebay for really cheap, new in box. Feel free to share your experiences or rant.:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It is sometimes difficult to give an opinion on N Scale locomotives. Much of this is driven by the varying quality of a manufacture. This has lead to varying reports on the performance of a locomotive. For example, Bachmann had a difficult time in quality in the past. In today's market, they have great strides in improving their quality.

This site: http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/trainstuff.html
provides one of the better views of N Scale locomotives and can serve as a trusted reference for assisting in your decision process.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Carl is right, that man named Mark really knows his N scale! Atlas and Kato diesels are best. I have a Life Like FA diesel set, they run and pull good, still not fully broken in! I have a Atlas Train Man GP-15I and it runs great. Got it for $60 at N Scale Supply.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Do a Google search on "N scale locomotive encyclopedia"...you'll have the answers you're looking for...and more.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

It really isn't a "maker" thing.........some models are better than others within a manufacturers line........some vintages are better.......in a few cases it can be a manufacturer thing, especially with older models. The Spookshow website will let you know if what you are looking at is a good deal. There really aren't any manufacturers to avoid anymore.....but there are models you may want to avoid.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

>>> http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/locos.html All you'll ever need to know...


----------

